# Precious!



## preciousbabe (Oct 10, 2009)

Havent been here in a longg time this is precious!
she just turned one on oct. 31st!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Precious is precious.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday to the Halloween baby!!!  So cute!!!


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

What a beautiful hedgehog.  I just love her colors!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy belated birthday sweet and beautiful girl!


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

What a cutie!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww another adorable hedgie :mrgreen:


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

woww! Perfect halloween baby. It looks like she has a tint of orange. Precious little pumpkin!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pictures, she truly is precious


----------

